# converting Auto Dasher to 5 speed Fox tranny



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

So I am looking to convert my automatic dasher to a 5 speed from a fox. What all is need to get this trans into my dasher. Also does a Rabbit petal box fix in a dasher to convert it or will I need to find dasher parts? How about shift linkage?
thanks 
Frank


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: converting Auto Dasher to 5 speed Fox tranny (gtiboy66)*

Pretty sure a Rabbit pedal cluster won't work. I have afriend and his brother used Audi 4k parts to convert his Fox to a 5-speed...possibility for your conversion.


----------



## wolfderby (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: converting Auto Dasher to 5 speed Fox tranny (gtiboy66)*

Did you ever get this done?


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: converting Auto Dasher to 5 speed Fox tranny (wolfderby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfderby* »_Did you ever get this done?

nope I have not found a 5 speed yet. Only find 4 speeds in the junk yards


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

You will need to do some clearance work in the tunnel to make space for the fifth-gear "hump" on the tail of the transmission.


----------

